# Favourite kind of Rice?



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

What is your favourite way to prepare, and favourite kind of rice?



I love korean fried rice.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 24, 2006)

I like to use Basmati rice when cooking Indian/Pakistani dishes, risotto rice when making risotto - oh and I like to use Greek rice for an accompaniment to Souvlaki or Kebabs. I like wild rice (OK, I know it's not really a rice!) to add texture to certain dishes.   I also like to use pudding rice to make traditional British rice puddings.  

I suppose I just like rice, in any form


----------



## wasabi (Jun 24, 2006)

Rice is served at almost every meal here. I like the Hinode or Diamond G Calrose white rice cooked in the rice  cooker. I also like the Thai sticky rice. Like Ishbel, I like rice cooked in any form.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 24, 2006)

I like white and brown rice.  I love to make a risotto.  I enjoy paella, jambalaya, red beans n rice, you name it.  I like making wild and brown rice mixtures.  It is a very versatile grain.  Nothing like roast chicken with rice and gravy! comfort food!


----------



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

I love rissoto too. I have only had it once. My boyfriend and I had a cooking night and we made it. To me it does not taste like rice at all, and it is so yummy. 

I like eating the korean fried rice with kimchee.


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2006)

I grew up knowing rice only as a hot cereal, served with milk, butter and sugar, or rice pudding, both of which I detested. 
Then I fell in love with a Cajun who had come up to work in the oil fields for his uncle during his summer off from college. I also fell in love with Cajun food, a love which outlasted the man.  I discovered that I loved rice when cooked as a savoury vegetable. 

Then came husband #2, a home boy who happened to like Chinese food, and I found another cuisine I enjoyed. 
About that time, I also discovered Rice-a-Roni, which even my kids loved.
Now, we eat rice frequently as an alternative to potatoes or pasta. 

I have yet to try risotto. I'd like to taste it at a restaurant first, so I'll know what it's supposed to look & taste like. But perhaps I'll get my nerve up and do it at home one of these days.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> ...I have yet to try risotto. I'd like to taste it at a restaurant first, so I'll know what it's supposed to look & taste like. But perhaps I'll get my nerve up and do it at home one of these days.


 

Risotto is really easy to make.  It's not complicated, you just have to follow a few easy steps.  You really should give it a try!

Also, risotto is like a blank culinary slate.  You can add all kinds of different stuff to make an endless variety of dishes.


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2006)

How should I start out, Andy? Is there a mix to buy, or a certain type of rice?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes.  You need a medium grain rice rather than the long grain we are used to.  The medium grain rice gives off its starch to make a creamy sauce for the rice.  Check out this thread for some authentic recipes and process.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree that it depends on what I'm making. I like Basmati &/or Jasmine rice for most Asian stirfries, Saffron rice for Indian curries & Spanish dishes, & - for quickie meals - the occasional use of Minute Rice & Zatarains spicy rice mixes once in awhile.

(I always have a big box of Minute Rice in the cupboard for those times when my elderly pack of dogs have bouts of, shall we politely say, "intestinal distress".)


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks, Andy. I'll put medium grain rice on my grocery list.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 25, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thanks, Andy. I'll put medium grain rice on my grocery list.


 
Looks specifically for Arborio or Carnaroli rice. Of the two, Carnaroli is better to use for risotto.


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2006)

Like many, I can't narrow it down.  Having lived in Hawaii for quite awhile, I always have some calrose on hand.  I usually have either or both jasmine and basmati.  I like converted rice for cold salads, where you need that separation of grains.  I make rice socks for friends with arthritis (and always have a couple around the house) and just buy whatever is cheapest for them!  I've used the calrose for risotto, and my guests never know the difference (and most of them are very well travelled), although I can now get aborio and other rices here (when I first moved here you couldn't).  I think right now I have 3 types.  It isn't unusual for me to have more.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

jasmine and basmati for me, I LOVE thier heady aroma. But there are sooooo many to choose from....


----------



## exactly150 (Jul 16, 2006)

My husband will only eat basmati, so I buy a giant bag from Costco which only costs aorund $6.


----------



## cara (Jul 16, 2006)

We have Basmati rice, just bought a new 1kg-back yesterday..
For me it fits everything we do with it, mostly some Wok-dishes... but as I read this, I could make a risotto again... must be years I last had it..


----------



## kyles (Jul 16, 2006)

My favourite rice is Camargue red rice. It's gorgeous. I like it served with a Thai chicken curry, or in a salad.

I love risotto, I adore making it. It's not difficult, but it certainly isn't a low maintenance dish, you have to stay with it til the end. I do somewhere have a cheats version cooked in the microwave, which is suprisingly good.


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 17, 2006)

I love any kind of rice.. but my fav would probably be white rice with sesame chicken or any other kind of chinese meat in sauce over the top of it.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 17, 2006)

With my meals I usually serve Basmhati or Jasmine.. And, even though I have heard that it is technically NOT a rice, living in the Northern Lake country, I tend to love a good Wild Rice..

-Brad


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 17, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> My favourite rice is Camargue red rice. It's gorgeous. I like it served with a Thai chicken curry, or in a salad.
> 
> I love risotto, I adore making it. It's not difficult, but it certainly isn't a low maintenance dish, you have to stay with it til the end. I do somewhere have a cheats version cooked in the microwave, which is suprisingly good.


 
I like Carmargue rice, too, Kyles.  It has a unique flavour, doesn't it?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 18, 2006)

My name is sparrowgrass, and I am a rice-a-holic.

Jasmine and basmati are favorites, and I make sushi once in a while, so I have a couple bags of that kind.

Now for a commercial for some good Missouri grown rice.  I pick this up at the mill when I am in the area, but you folks can order it on line.  

http://martinrice.com/  has absolutely the best, freshest, most flavorful rice I have ever tasted.  I don't get a kickback, but I sure wish I did, because I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

rice noodles is my favorite kind of rice.


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

Not sure if I could really pick a favorite, but I will throw one out that no one has said yet...Sushi.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

Wild Rice is one of my favorites.  In fact I bought some wanting to fix it with some cornish hens but forgot to buy the cornish hens.  Oh well another meal on the list for the next shopping trip.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

Arborio, for creamy risotto.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 20, 2006)

I like basmati and rissoto but I love brown rice I cook it with some chicken stock,a little garlic,s & p and a tiny bit of cumin,Then I stir fry some celery,onions,diced tomato and kidney beans put that on the rice and add some soy sauce.I dont know why but I love this simple little dish.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 20, 2006)

It definately depends on what I'm making but my staple is brown rice.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 22, 2006)

Jasmine, Basmati and wild rice (okay technically it's not rice, but...) top my list, but I love every kind that've tried


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2006)

Carmargue rice?  Now you've got one I've never tried.  I'm gonna start looking.  I bought some green rice from my local spice merchant, and it is good.  He carries several exotic rices so I periodically pick one up.  I made risotto for a freind who visited a few weeks ago, and she emailed me that she is now going to try it since she knows it isn't that hard, or fussy (I used CalRose rice -- it has to be a short grain rice, but if you cannot get aborio, that doesn't mean you cannot do it).  I will email her back and tell her the real trick is that you have to have a pot of hot stock on the back burner.  It can be canned, but it has to be HOT.  And you cannot go to the other room.  You have to stand there for the full half-hour-to-45-minutes and baby it.  And if you want it to really taste good, you cannot be a fat phobic.  Good butter and parm really make it.  

We all love cooking stories.  The first time I had risotto was when friends of ours were getting ready to go on a grand tour of Europe.  Each member of the family took a country and made a dish for us.  The eldest daughter made risotto.  She was at the time maybe 16 or 17, and was so proud of herself!


----------



## cjs (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm with GB - I love sushi. Found a couple of rice salad ideas made as a "de-constructed" (?  ) sushi roll - very tasty!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 23, 2006)

Minnesota wood parched wild rice.Now this is the brown wild rice, not that awful black wild rice that takes 2 days to cook.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Having lived in the heart of Cajun country for 9 years I have come to appreciate the joys of rice and how many dishes can be made using it:  jambalya, red beans and rice, gumbo, etouffe, and I even serve my beef stroganoff over it rather than noodles. Chili goes over this divine grain as well.  I love all kinds (have not tried the carmague but will certainly look for it) but my absolute favorite is Ellis Stansel's popcorn rice. It is the most flavorful and aromatic rices that I've ever cooked--found it in Lafayette, LA and our local Cajun Meat Market in Houston carries it------the owner makes periodic trips back to L. and brings bags of it to sell.  For me, my rice cooker is indispensable.


----------



## lulu (Jul 25, 2006)

I love rice too.  I never used to and then suddenly it became my favourite carb.  I think risotto taught me the pleasure of rice, although we don't eat risotto so much now it is one of my favourites.  I always have some risooto rice in the cupboard for "can't think what to cook after work" evenings.  Lemon risotto, or a plain parmesan one with pistachios are my favourites.  Or risi bisi is great...I always check deli counters in super markets to see if they have an end of prosciutto that will be cheap and great for risotto!.

From risotto I graduated to other rices....Wow, yes the carmargue red rice is lovely, and wild rice is wonderful but my currant favourite is a black short grained Korean rice, that takes a little while to cook, but not as long as wild rice, and is great cooked in a little stock, simply.  We have rice quite a bit, as another lazy after work meal we have about twice a week is panfried salmon with veg and rice.

Oh, and kedgeree, which we have towards the end of the pay month when I am trying to strech my shopping budget!  

We just eat loads of rice.  

I wish I could like rice pudding.  Maybe somebody here has a TnT recipe which will get me to like it?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2006)

I love rice as a fluffy bed for chop suey or beef chow mein, in porcupine meatballs, in Spanish rice, stuffed bell peppers, sushi, rice pudding, and (haven't had this since I was a kid) glorified rice.  Oh yeah, I also love fried rice, especially the fried rice they make at a Japanese restaurant I used to go to.

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 11, 2006)

I love Rice... its one of my fave. side dishes...


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

Spanish rice with bacon. I use Uncle Bens Long Grain White Rice.


----------



## marmar (Aug 11, 2006)

Being Persian, I only know one kind of rice.
And it goes into everything. For the most part, here at home, I just use basmati rice. No clue what it actually is that they used when I was in Iran, but I think some was grown there.

I like rice with baqala (which I think are fava beans) and dill. I'm actually making it right now.

But since everyone's mentioned risotto, I always forget that it is rice. I've only used arborio rice to make it. All the different rices though make me want to try a bunch of new kinds since all I ever have at home are basmati, and I guess once or twice, arborio.


----------



## bandonjan (Aug 19, 2006)

My favorite is risotto. I use arborio also. For everyday rice, I like
a medium grain, in reality I haven't met a rice I didn't like.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 19, 2006)

My favourite way to do rice at the moment is with coconut milk and kaffir lime leaves, I have used this for most of my Thai dishes lately.  I also love all rice puddings ( so do my hips) kedgeree, pilafs etc.
Bring on the rice.  Just treat each variety how it is meant to be treated, then add you own touch!
I hate being a traditonalist sometimes!!


----------



## Claire (Aug 20, 2006)

Friends we know from Hawaii came to visit recently.  One of them was born & raised in Hawaii.  All of us spent quite a few years there.  He said he was bringing and cooking the ahi, I was in charge of everything else.  When they arrived I gave them the choices of three types of rice I had.  Everyone's face lit up when I said I had cal-rose.  

Not trying to push a brand here.  Just that it is a versatile short-grain for all purpose use.  I made spanish rice with it last night and my husband is still having happy dreams about it!  He loves rice much more than I do.  I, personally prefer the long grains (basmati, jasmine) and converted.  Oh, dearie me.  But my international guests always love my cal-rose.  

Maybe I should write them for an ad?  Nope, I don't think so.  Given the huge bags they used to sell in Hawaii, they're doing quite well on their own.  I get it here in I think it is 5 lb bags and am happy with that.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2006)

Lynan -- do you cook the rice in the coconut milk, or pour it on after?  It sounds good.  I can't get kaffir lime leaves here, but would use some citrus rind or lemon balm.


----------



## Jules402 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love Jasmine and Basmati rice. Both have a delicate taste and cook up wonderfully separated and fluffy. The US Long grain I bought here (in UK) is the worst rice I have ever tried, really hard big grains that you really have to chew.

My favourite way of cooking rice is simply in the rice cooker, or on the hob with stock to flavour and by adding spices to make an indian spicy rice. Leftover cold plain cold rice is often made into fried rice by adding the rice to some sauteed garlic, then adding a couple whisked eggs and whatever veg or meat I feel like-usually onions, mushrooms, peas and chicken. 

Risotto is also fab. I like to use carnaroli (sp?) rice and use Jamie Oliver's basic recipe except I cut down on the butter used and it is still just wonderful.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 27, 2006)

Thai Jasmine rice (White and Brown) for meals and Thai jasmine sticky rice for dessert rice dishes such as mango sticky rice.  I'm counting my blessings that I currently live in Thailand.  There's a wide range of brands to choose from.  

I also like sushi rice (like Calrose) for paella and sushis. Risotto definitely. Never tried basmati though.

I once tasted wonderful fried rice at a Mid-eastern/Persian restaurant that made me sit up!  It had diced tomatoes and butter and some herb. I'd give anything to get that recipe!  It went so well with shish kebab and roasted lamb.


----------

